# Hydor Professional 600 - First impressions



## Ovidiu (15 Mar 2017)

Hello everyone,

 After a long long wait the filter is finally here and its AMAZING !! The noise is close to a jbl e901 which is very silent considering it has a 1300 lph pump. It feels very solid and well made and it has a very sleek look. It's build in the same manner as the Eheim filters so there is no bypass. It has a very generous filtration volume, a little more than the jbl e1901 @ 6,7 real liters of biological media. It also comes with a really nice built nozzle which sends the water evenly in the tank. The power consumption is a low 19w versus the jbl1901 that uses 36w. 

 But the biggest + for this champion is the price: 133.90 euros on a german site! 

It may be too good to be true but it actually is and the single downside of it is that it doesnt come with a quick release mechanism for the hoses like jbl or eheim and can be a little wet when you clean it. For this reason i adapted the eheim prefilter and for the next 6 months ill forget about cleaning the canister.

 I know there are people like me that are looking for a big canister on a budget and i think this filter rivals with eheim easily. I am not saying its better because i have not tested it long term but from what i can see its damn solid. 

  I must say that based on price/quality/filtration volume/power consumption, this filter is perfect for my needs.


----------



## Vlado (13 Mar 2018)

Hi could you please explain how you adapt the Eheim prefilter to Hydor intake? I'm looking for a big filter and came across this model, but would like to keep my eheim prefilter and not shure could it be used 

Also, after a year, could you share some experience with the filter. 

Thank you.


----------



## Goose157 (13 Mar 2018)

Sounds good I will have a look as I am in the market for a decet canister thanks


----------



## Millns84 (13 Mar 2018)

I've never considered Hydor, but they do look like decent canisters.

I've used the JBL e1501 extensively but found that you can get huge bypass issues occasionally (i.e.the entire bottom tray getting no flow!) which is disappointing and so far unexplained!

Slightly unrelated, but I managed to get a Hagen Marina CF80 for £49.00 last week, not bad given the list price of £130.00. Obviously too soon to tell how good it is but it holds a lot of media, is completely silent (even compared to my JBL) and only uses 13w for a flow of over 1300lph. I'm really quite pleased so far.


----------



## ian_m (13 Mar 2018)

Millns84 said:


> I've used the JBL e1501 extensively but found that you can get huge bypass issues occasionally (i.e.the entire bottom tray getting no flow!) which is disappointing and so far unexplained!


oooh. How do you know the bottom tray (and only bottom tray ?) is being bypassed ? Thought that if all trays are plugged together, there is no way the way the water can get around any of the trays. My trays all get equally dirty.


----------



## Millns84 (13 Mar 2018)

ian_m said:


> oooh. How do you know the bottom tray (and only bottom tray ?) is being bypassed ? Thought that if all trays are plugged together, there is no way the way the water can get around any of the trays. My trays all get equally dirty.



Well that's what's supposed to happen, but I've opened it up after a month and found that the sponges in the bottom tray were completely clean whereas those in the second tray were filthy.

Really annoying as it only does it occasionally and I can't figure out what I'm doing differently.


----------



## Vlado (13 Mar 2018)

One more question from me to the owner, how you find that the volume for the filter media is 6.7 real liters? In the manual only 12.2 liters are stated as internal volume which is pure volume in empty Hydor 600.
Eheim and some other manufacturers state the two volumes but Hydor not  
I have two Eheim filters Pro 250T and 600, and searching for replacement for 250T as I need more room for bio filtration. I consider another Pro 600, but if Hydor has more room with smaller footprint, and cheaper could try it.


----------



## ian_m (13 Mar 2018)

Millns84 said:


> Really annoying as it only does it occasionally and I can't figure out what I'm doing differently.


You shouldn't put the sponges in the bottom tray, that is for the ceramics.






Mine is the e1501 that has three trays of ceramics, rings in bottom and balls in other two. I have only 1/2 filled all the trays in order to keep the flow rate up. Tank water if perfectly clear.


----------



## Millns84 (13 Mar 2018)

ian_m said:


> You shouldn't put the sponges in the bottom tray, that is for the ceramics.
> 
> View attachment 113971
> 
> Mine is the e1501 that has three trays of ceramics, rings in bottom and balls in other two. I have only 1/2 filled all the trays in order to keep the flow rate up. Tank water if perfectly clear.



I did see that when I first got the filter but always thought it was better for all the mechanical filtration to take place before the water hits bio media?


----------

